
Webmaster disgraces website owner over 1050€ debt - daw___
http://agitmediasrl.com/
======
daw___
English translation:

This gentleman [...] owes 1050€ (1358$) to this guy [...] For which reason:
This website [...] and related mail boxes will be OFFLINE until the transfer
of the entire debt will be made:

[... bank details ...]

Until the payment, any kind of communication from and to me will be
interrupted.

------
yogo
This is never a good move. It's a legitimate issue but I think in the long run
the developer will lose more in business.

